# And I don't have any more of this...



## Old Griz (Sep 8, 2005)

SOmething different from the outfit in England that makes alternative ivory... alternative jade.. from the only sample they sent that was big enough to make a pen out of.... I will be ordering more of this in the future.... turns and polishes beautifully.... The pictures do not do it justice... 3 views of the same pen.. 

*TN Gold Jr Gent Fountain Pen....*


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 8, 2005)

All I can say, Tom, is Wow! That stuff is beautimus! You did a fine job on it as always, of course, but I really like the look of that material. [^]


----------



## rtjw (Sep 8, 2005)

great looking pen. What is the alternative material made out of?


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />great looking pen. What is the alternative material made out of?



It is some form of acrylic... real interesting stuff... I have used some of the samples for cabochons... when I get some extra cash I am going to order some.. it ain't all that cheap... especially with shipping from England... there is a company in the states that supposedly carries it, but I have called and spoken to them about 6 times asking for a catalog and prices and am still waiting after 8 months... the outfit in England sent me samples within a week.... guess who I am going to do business with..


----------



## JimGo (Sep 8, 2005)

That's a pretty cool material Tom!  Nice pen, too!


----------



## chigdon (Sep 8, 2005)

I am not a big acrylic user but that is really nice stuff.  Thanks for the look.


----------



## vick (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks really nice Tom.  I think the material is begging to have some Asain style laser engraving on it, maybe a dragon?


----------



## Ligget (Sep 8, 2005)

Tom, trust the UK to get it right! LOL
That will be a first!!![:0]
Lovely material on a well turned pen.[]


----------



## cigarman (Sep 8, 2005)

Tom, does this outfit have a web address?


----------



## Turnitall (Sep 8, 2005)

Very classy, will you be selling this material. I doubt I could do as well with it. but would like to try some. how much is it.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is the link Tom..... It really does not give much info... you need to email them... they are good at getting back to you... 

http://www.gpsagencies.co.uk/


----------



## mick (Sep 8, 2005)

Tom, I keep lookin and lookin for the drooling icon....we need one.
Great looking pen


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, Tom!  Old Buddy!  Old Pal!  What about that group buy?[}]


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 8, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH!   AAAAAAAHHHHHHH!  That's cool looking.


----------



## jvsank (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice Tom


----------



## Czarcastic (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />Tom, I keep lookin and lookin for the drooling icon....we need one.
> Great looking pen



Mick:
Try, this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons6/38.gif


Tom:
Great looking material!  I really like Vick's idea of an Asian-themed laser engraving.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 9, 2005)

OK, just got off the phone with Ken Nelson, he is going to see what he has that will work with that pen..... which BTW is going to the Hospital fund....


----------



## JHFerrell (Sep 9, 2005)

You guys may have discovered this already but the company over in England is actually owned by Mase Craft Supply out of Connecticut. Their web site is masecraftsupply.com. Doesn't look like you can buy online but there is contact information. Looks like they have some pretty nice stuff.


----------



## mik (Sep 9, 2005)

Tasty execution Tom - had a look at their site - some real interesting stuff - I go by there on my trip to Ireland in Jan 2006 - will see if I can get a deal or two!!


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JHFerrell_
> <br />You guys may have discovered this already but the company over in England is actually owned by Mase Craft Supply out of Connecticut. Their web site is masecraftsupply.com. Doesn't look like you can buy online but there is contact information. Looks like they have some pretty nice stuff.


Yes, we know... only problem is trying to get any information from them.... I have called them 4 times over the last 6-7 months and still waiting for a catalog and price sheet... they promised to send one today... I don't think I want to hang waiting.. [!][!]


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm on this guys.  So I should be able to offer this great material to everyone shortly.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 15, 2005)

Tom,
   Too bad you have no more, you could get rich selling that stuff, that is quite awsome.


----------



## elody21 (Sep 15, 2005)

Beautiful Pen!!!!!!!!   Green is one of my favorite colors[]


----------



## swm6500 (Sep 15, 2005)

Good looking pen Griz.


----------



## KKingery (Sep 15, 2005)

Definately cool!


----------



## atvrules1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That is neat material, and of course the execution is wonderful.  I also like the idea of a laser dragon on it.  Thanks for sharing the source, we'll have to try some of it also.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 17, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL pen! I would love to see more of these.


----------

